# Seafood Portifino Sauce from Olive Garden



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys, im sure you have all been to olive garden.  One of my favorite dishes there is the Seafood Portifino Pasta.  It is the pasta with the white wine/garlic butter sauce.  The pasta has mussells, scallops, shrimps, and little chunks of cray fish.  I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to make that sauce.  I know olive garden is an insult to authentic italian food, but hey thats all i got for now.  Some of the obvious ingrediants are: olive oil, butter, white wine, small diced chunks of onion (!?), 

I think i may need some sort of fish or mussel stock, old bay seasoning.  I am not sure.  Please help guys! thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 20, 2005)

Never been to Olive Garden, but many of their recipes are on most copycat recipe sites.  I googled "Olive Garden Seafood Portofino" recipe and got several recipes for it.  You might want to do that and look them over and see which seems best for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2005)

They have a number of their recipes on their website.  Although the recipe you're looking for isn't one of them, it may pop up some time later.  It's worth checking the site from time to time.

Not to mention the fact that a recipe for another dish you like may be there now.


----------



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

I went to their website and they do not have it.  I can also recall the sauce being a bit watery.  Its not particularly creamy although it has heavy cream in im sure.  The olive garden website does not have the seafood portifino recipe, and i did a search on copy cat, and they do not have that either.  Someone help!


----------



## jennyema (Oct 20, 2005)

I googled ["Olive Garden Seafood Portofino" recipe] and ["Olive Garden Seafood Portofino" recipe copycat]and got several recipes for it.


----------



## Buffwannabe (Oct 20, 2005)

OK i still cant find it. can you paste it here? it would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 21, 2005)

Go to Google.com and type or paste this exact phrase into the search window.  You will get a bunch of links to click on:

*"Olive Garden Seafood Portofino" recipe*


----------

